#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version)

## Nasir

Dear Friends,

I have uploaded ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version) as following 13 files, if you / any of your friends need it:


Bytes               File Name                    Link
4,161,110          Section 1 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
41,431,733        Section 2 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
50,907,122        Section 3 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5,570,070          Section 4 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
12,475,840        Section 5 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7,782,419          Section 6 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5,229,031          Section 7 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
29,774,390        Section 8 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3,692,470          Section 9 - 2004.rar        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6,710,280          Section 10 - 2004.rar      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7,263,911          Section 11 - 2004.rar      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7,730,587          Forms - 2004.rar            **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
931,649             Misc. - 2004.rar             **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Best regards,
M. Nasir Abbas
Inspection Engineer, Fauji Fertilizer Company Limited, Mirpur Mathelo 65050, Distt. Ghotki, Pakistan.
Phone: +92 723 652301-16 (Ext. # 3415), Fax: +92 723 651303, Mobile: +92 333 477 4047
Email: abbas_nasir@ffc.com.pk nasir@ffcmm.com abbas_nasir@yahoo.com
Please consider your environmental responsibility: before printing this e-mail, ask yourself whether you really need a hard copy!See More: ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version)

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks Nasir

----------


## Haider Ali

Assalam O Alaikum,

THANKS TO YOU BROTHER.

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## smahesh070

thanks

----------


## trananhtuan01h5

Dear Nasir,
Today I have just find e-book you uploaded but maybe the link is died already, pls up it again and invite me at trananhtuan01h5@yahoo.com.vn
Thank you a lot & Nice day

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

----------


## Maximino

Thank You

----------


## Aarkam

Thank You

----------


## rachid07

Thank you very much my dear friend.

Could you reupload, for me, the section 3 in two parts, because my download limit file size is 40 Mbyte.

Kind regards.

----------


## prasetyohse

Thank you brother

----------


## john1964

Nasir Abbas,
Salaam al Khum!
Much appreciated. Regards, John

----------


## andiks

Thank You

See More: ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version)

----------


## sprashant5

Thank You

----------


## utamaskar

The ASME 2004 Download requires company network. Any other link?

----------


## muthukarthi

Thanks a lot gentleman

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you brother. God bless you.

----------


## eng_ahmed_moh

urgent

please re send ASME Section 2

----------


## linksalman

dear nasir,

do you have CASTI GUIDE BOOK to ASME SECTION VIII?

----------


## zabladz

Salam Oualikoum bros and sis

Excellent work

Big Thank you

----------


## duddek

Assalamo alaikom ya brothers,

could you anybody.. help me to re-uploaded again?...
massages are  "This file is no longer available because of claim by asme.org"

rapidshare please .   thanks

----------


## soes

thank bro

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou sir

----------


## brady.avel

These links are no longer available... Kindly, someone post it again for the benefit of others ,just like me.

YM: brady.avel@yahoo.com

----------


## sambun

Thanks.

See More: ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version)

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

----------


## Gerardo

Thank you very much

----------


## rajwadi

Thanks a lot

----------


## cardozol

dear friend, thank you very much. and i only need the asme code only as a reference, in electronic way, no in a hard copy.
in other hand i am looking this book: casti guidebook to asme code section 8 divsion 1, if you have a link in order to download tell me please.

atte. j. cardozo

my best regards

----------


## athlonxp

I need Sect. VI and Sect. VII in electronic format (2007 edition). Anyone would help me, please?

----------


## wes

Thnx,

Does anybody have Asme Sec II 2007?

----------


## McJ

The 2007 version would be very interesting, but soon there will be the add2008 version.

That version would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## pw_12_x

many thanx, brother

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

----------


## alwaw911

M Nasir Abbas,
Assalam O Alaikum,
Thank you my friend...Great contribution!!!

----------


## shankargee

Thanq Brother Abbas. plz upload amsi B31 series

----------


## raulelite

Hi, thank for the code men.But, the secc 8 div 1 not work.. :S and the secc 5...

See More: ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version)

----------


## miggio04

Thanks so much

----------


## sky101

Thanks you.........

----------


## AnandV

-----
Here is ASME- CASTI Guidebook to ASME Section VIII Div. 1 - Pressure Vessels
-----

----------


## alwaw911

Hi everybody,

To AnandV (hey you like chess my friend??...so do i and i'm a gary kasparov & vishy anand FAN too!!!)and to shakargee...I already posted links to *CASTI* Guidebook series to ASME Section II,VIII div 1,IX and B31.3 
and *CASTI* Metals Databook series in the *ASME* thread by Sr.Mohamed Elhagar...see my post here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Unfortunataly, these are ALL "Lite" versions of the genuine Books with >600pages of technical content/data per Volume...unavailable for free, only for order at _[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



_
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] i guess unfortunately...

Please be advised but you can take a look for what it's worth...Regards to all.

----------


## AnandV

Very bad at Chess. But solved rubic cube on my own

----------


## liviu333nt

Very good job. Thanks a lot.

----------


## JEB

Thanks,

interesting book!

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## gass

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Great job thank you

----------


## _Legend_

thanks you very much for shareing info..

----------


## miebit

Thanks

See More: ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  2004 (Digital Version)

----------

